# CE3K - 2-disk collectors edition



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Ha anyone compared the ce3k 2-disk collectors edition to the single disk edition? I would like to know which is the better version.


----------



## AkShark (Jul 12, 2002)

ce3k-2??


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

ce3k: Close Encounters of the 3rd Kind


----------



## AkShark (Jul 12, 2002)

DOOOOH?? 

I knew that! Way too early for Sunday!


----------

